# Blizzard plow flashing joystick



## coreymichael315 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi everyone I have a blizzard straight blade plow...just recently the plow controller started flashed the red power light when put down. I fiddled with the main 2 pin power harness on the plow side and the light with go solid. If I wiggle it again it's starts to blink. Everytime I plow it does the same thing. I put it down to push snow and it blinks only when putting down or raising up. I think there may be a break in the main 2 pin harness on the plow side...very frustrating any ideas? Thanks everyone


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not real familiar with blizzard wiring but if it is DD era and has fleet flex a blinking light is a communication problem. Does your main plug have two small pins in the middle? If so these are the communication wires, clean them and see if that helps.


----------



## coreymichael315 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you it has 2 big pins and 3 small ones. I may have to take it off and clean it real good. Side to side workes perfect. From wiggling it around it will go solid for a minute then go back to blinking...


----------

